# Questions about my new trailer!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The safety cables may be rated the same as chains but how they are attached worry me. The attachments at either end don't look strong. I am no expert so I could be wrong. Nice trailer!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll write you a book later, right now its going to storm and yesterday my internet had a fit and went out with the storm...
I will edit me later to answer your thoughts with some ideas and explanations..
I also want to really look at your pictures to see what you refer to..
CONGRATULATIONS.... 

Later...
🐴...


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

#1. Horses can see very well in the dark. I think if the first few times you load them, you do it in daylight, you won't have any problems loading them in the dark later on. #4. I couldn't see the cables very well in the pic. But I would think they have to meet specifications. I wouldn't think that just because they are cables they would be inherently inferior. After all, cables are used for holding bridges up. On a side note, you might want to look into a trickle charger to keep those batteries fully charged when you park the trailer at home and are not going to use it for days. If after you use the trailer a couple of times you find the batteries don't last long enough, you can look into an inverter outdoor generator. Of course, that's something else someone could take. Have fun with your new trailer.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

For starters, I will say that I’m not saying much because I think @horselovinguy will fill in the blanks for me

However, until such time:

1. I would put reflective tape where they step up. It won’t last you will have to keep replacing it.

2. Start loading them frequently, during the day. That way if they have to load at night or at dusk, they will know their limits.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Congratz im jelly!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've never seen cables on a horse trailer but can see that they would be attractive to some as they are easy to coil, would not be as noisy and look much cleaner. My concerns would be rated strength and attachments. I have seen them for marine use (boat trailers) but those aren't rated for more than 7 thousand pounds. Chain ratings can quadruple that number.

I know a chain with proper rating will keep a trailer up off the ground if connected correctly and the ball uncoupled. I can't see that happening with cable. 

Chain I can inspect. Cables come coated for protection and I'd be afraid I wouldn't see rust or broken/frayed strands.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I think I will ask the sales guy what the weight rating for the cables is. That will make me feel better. Although now that you say it, it does seem concerning that these could become damaged and I wouldn't see it.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't do any reflectors where they step up! This is scary for the horses. Your trailer should have a back light that will immuninate the trailer ramp enough for the horses to load. We load our horses into a dark trailer at night because going from dark to light or vice versa causes issues for a horse. Remember they see differently than we do and reflections or bright glowing strips in a dark field are scary to them. They do not know what they are. Do not worry about those gaps. Your trailer should not be air tight with forward and rear windows the airflow will help with any bugs in the trailer. I am personally not a fan of ramps so will not comment on those. Your trailer looks like a nice trailer. the rubber smell will take some time to go away. You can help by placing shavings on the floor to help smother the smell if you are going to use it right away.

We do not haul or load a lot after dark - we have - but we do more hauling during the day. So don't stress too much about lighting the ramp, or interior lighting. A horse that loads well should load well night or day. Once their smell gets in the trailer it will help as well.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@carshon, Many moons ago when we carried in a two horse bumper pull I had trouble loading in the dark. Once I put a light in the trailer the horses would hop right in when it was dark. Mine didn't like going in that little dark trailer. Of course all horses are different . The best move I made was to upgrade to a stock trailer (had to as we started carrying 3). Even in the dark they would jump up in roomy, dark stock trailer.
@TCinATX, Congrats on the new trailer I'm sure you will be happy with it. It will give you some independence on where you take you horses.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off the trailer is brand new and the paint is yet "soft" to the metal, not fully cured.
For the same reason you are told, or should be told not to wax a brand new vehicle...hello, this is a brand new vehicle with "soft" paint.You must be proactive to preserve the paint adhering to the vehicle best.
Nothing should be abrasive, noting gritty or have stickum or you run the risk of yucking it up before you ever put a horse on it.

1... _Duct tape will take the paint off possibly right to bare metal..._
Your horses have better eyesight than you do...
If they catch a toe it is a minor thing and once they know the trailer...they don't drag a hoof but pick up their feet.
You will be loading in broad daylight, at worst daybreak/waning sun....but the horses will have already been in the trailer for trial outings...they remember things you forget so give them some credit for learning...and they will learn to lift the toe!

2. *No duct tape*_ as it will stick to what you not realize._
You must have gaps otherwise you have metal rubbing against metal when closed up.
Again, duct tape will take the paint to the bare metal is a rust spot starting.
If you insist that the trailer be sealed shut tight and not be able to expand or contract at joints, gasket locations...
Go buy some pool noodles of various thickness and cut to fit as they fill spaces and compress but don't ruin a paint finish.
I don't recommend sealing this so it not breathe as_ it must_ to not create condensation, mold inside you are already threatening to start happening. It truly must breathe to allow smells & fumes to dissipate...

3. _I've never had anyone try to steal my battery..._
You might be able to move the battery inside the trailer in the tack compartment, now it is in the way though and needs a alteration of wiring to offer the extra length from you moving the battery.
Is the battery not in a sized to fit battery box? My battery is with a lid that hubby put zip-tie to either end...
The idea is not to completely stop theft but if someone is determined to take they are going to...
You want to minimize the damage left behind someones illegal activity though so repairs minor not major need to take place. FYI, replacement battery was $24 for mine replaced for age reasons.
Your trailer is also going to be kept someplace fairly secure not sit in a parking lot days on end and if you are riding...anyone their also riding has the same equipment on their trailer so not interested.

4. _Today cables are commonly used in place of chains._
The cables are covered in plastic sleeves so they not rust, fray and you will see if damages are occurring.
The cables also reduce noise of chains making a quieter ride for those riding inside both truck and trailer.
The plastic sleeve coating also protects your trailer paint from chipping every time you use the trailer and move those cables on/off the trailer nose section making sure you not leave the chains in the dirt.
Cables are also able to coil so storage is less space needed.
As for strength...they are as strong as chains.
Think of it this way...cables are made to withstand weights and stresses far greater than your little trailer...thicker the cable, stronger the work it can be used for.
Your trailer is made to federal mandates and specifications it must meet to be permitted to be sold and used on the road for animal transport.
It must meet and exceed safety standards you have no idea this trailer was put through to withstand impacts, tossing, turning and rolling...aside from normal use it must meet crash ratings.
There are reasons locations are what they are, where they are and opening allowances are also what they are that designers have done to minute detail.

5. _ Open it up and air it out._
New tires stink...every door opening has rubber gaskets, every window has rubber gaskets...
Open the windows, doors, vents and let it breathe and smell dissipate.
Depending upon how much you air it will determine how fast the smell goes away.

So, finally my internet cooperated and I got this finished before more storms arrive here today.
Enjoy your new "toy"...
If it is on the trailer, in the trailer and came from the factory or put on as aftermarket by the dealer...then_ leave it alone._
Alterations you make, things you change can also void your factory warranty...proceed with great caution making changes to the trailer.
🐴...
Remember again, fresh paint and new smells are common and expected on any new vehicle and many people wish they could truly bottle the smell.
When you first introduce your horses to this trailer the animals will also notice the smell and may hesitate going forward as they make sure the smell is safe and just a smell but they are safe and you are going in with them...be a strong positive influence and leader from the get-go of using this trailer.
When you are not around, keep it locked against nosy.
Do _not_ lend it to anyone, including your barn owner who would love to get her fingers on this equipment.
No one will treasure it as you do since they not own it..
It is your investment. Stand by your convictions of no one uses the trailer...no one!
🐴...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just read the other comments...
To address those cables...
The cables are rated to the weights appropriate of the trailer.
Huge tow trucks that tow 80,000 pound trucks do so by cables..
They hold ocean-going container ships and cruise ships by cables...
You are wasting energy on a non-issue.
As for attachment...have you really looked at how chains are attached to many trailers...a bolt through a link through the frame, a dot of welding metal and spray painted over the top..
Again, this is a non-issue you seem fixated on.

The step up onto the trailer floor off the ramp is again...non-issue.
You load in the day, the horses will see and lift their toe.
Do you fixate on walking over a rock in the sand ring when riding, going over a cavaletti rail?
This is no different...

If you worry about every small detail as you are...
I will guarantee you your horses will pick up on it and become miserable loaders and travelers in your new beautiful trailer.
There is nothing wrong with the trailer, nothing.
You want to fill in small holes so no bugs come forth...use pool noodle pieces as they can compress and fill in to make you feel better.
Sorry, the time to rip the trailer apart was before purchasing it and signing on the dotted line when delivered.

*Enjoy your trailer.*
It is made to the most UTD standards of the industry, full of safety products and designs to give your horse the best travel time possible.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Do _not_ lend it to anyone, including your barn owner who would love to get her fingers on this equipment.


Yes! I have had the exact same thought!



horselovinguy said:


> Sorry, the time to rip the trailer apart was before purchasing it and signing on the dotted line when delivered.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I LOVE it! I just wasn't expecting some of these things, or hadn't thought it all the way through. We are also coming up on some rainy weather the next few days. I will wait until several days in a row with zero chance of rain and then open all the windows. They have screens, so no worries about bugs that way.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I will respectfully give my additional two cents regarding loading/unloading after dark or at dusk.

AC will be moving from TX to Oregon. Once the horses get used to stepping up from the ramp to the trailer and vice versa, in the daylight, teach them to do that at dusk & after dark.

I moved my horses cross-country twice —- four days and three nights both times. Believe me, horses MUST know how to willingly load & unload not only in the dark but in strange places with strange smells.

I have since laid two of those three backyard trail horses to rest but I am tipping my hat and hugging all of them for being the trusting troopers they were on our round trip journey. We had a few absolutely hair raising experiences and, god love each of them, they never once went into a panic - just waited for me to stroke their necks and say “it’s ok”.

AC, teach your horses to load both at dusk and after dark. Dusk puts a different shadowy twist on things than complete darkness does. I did not use flashlights. The horses knew their trailer “with their eyes closed”


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@walkinthewalk yes, absolutely. That's on my list of things to do. Pony and Moonshine are already great loaders, but yeah we'll work on in the dark, maybe with scary noises, and of course in the rain, although I'm really not looking forward to that. Teddy, we'll have to start from just being OK loading. I really hope he does better with this trailer. I chose a lot of the features with him in mind -- trying to think about things that bother him and then eliminate them.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Congrats on the new trailer!! Looks great! 

A few questions.... not sure why there would be gaps? Shouldn't there be rubber around that? Seems like that would make it louder in the trailer? And allow rain in when driving? Not sure just a thought. Do you have a flood light on the back and interior lights? When I load and unload at night I turn on all the lights, then when loaded turn them off, leave them on a little longer when unloading since I have to get the horses set up... 

You're going to love the freedom!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes I have flood lights in the back and lights inside.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

lb27312 said:


> A few questions.... not sure why there would be gaps? Shouldn't there be rubber around that? Seems like that would make it louder in the trailer? And allow rain in when driving?


If you look carefully at the pictures enlarged you will see the rear ramp is not what closes and seals the trailer.
The trailer has barn doors and a exterior rear fold down ramp...The doors are weather strip sealed, hence the smell of rubber inside.
If you seal the rear ramp you will remove the ability for it to drain correctly = rust to begin.

I know this question/comment is for the side ramp, but for the same reasons, when traveling...it must be able to "weep" and drain.
Believe it or not, between that small opening and your roof vents the trailer has will create air movement when parked or moving...
It must be left open....please AC, don't seal it shut.
If you just do temporary "plugs" to keep the bugs out, well, that is one thing but a permanent seal..._no._
Maybe try those bath netty things...loofa or bath poof like this thing.. In Walmart its $1.00 and up.








They can breathe, put a barrier to the bugs entering.
With where the ramp is in relation to your truck rear axle and trailer axles...spray up from the road should _not_ be endangering this ramp either.
In fact, there is a beam underneath the ramp that will also deter moisture from getting to the ramp too.
As for excess noise, I can't imagine that small a opening is going to let in that much extra or excessive noise...
If you travel according to law, that puts you in furthermost right side lane of traffic travel, the ramp will not be exposed to passing vehicle over-spray happening.

In future if you find spots that are rubbing, making squeaking noises of metal to metal I have had great success with self-stick floor pads, like the adhesive pads you would put on chair feet so you not scratch/mar your floors in the house...those work great to stop those annoying sounds and they also don't mar the finish on your trailer.








They come in many sizes but you don't need huge in size, you need to cushion. These come in black and oatmeal color.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------

